# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request] World of Warcraft Signature

## youcon

Hello,
Like, in january i joined a new guild in world of warcraft and and my friend made a pretty sig for me, now i joined a new one and now i want it but since his computer died and had to buy a new harddirve hes missing the photoshop unmerged folders and stuff.
Since then i have also name changed and race changed.
Heres the old one:


What i would like is to change on the picture is the character from a Draenei to an Undead priest.
Heres the preffered undead female picture (If you wan't to try or think it looks better with any of your own pics, please do by all means use it instead):


Finally the texts.
I would like for the name "Xyl", to be "Xyls" instead.
I would like it to say "Hallows - Sunstrider EU" instead of "Epiphany - Twilights Hammer EU"
And the number part "13/0/58" i do not want at all.
Thanks in advance for your time..

----------


## Inexx

Im at work at the moment, i'll see what i can do when i come home  :Smile:

----------


## Grif

Ill do some work on it during the day, and see what i come up with :>

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------

Alright well here is what i came up with 
(Disclaimer: i couldn't be more creative with UD Female priest, and had to you use pic you gave, because WoW Model viewer isnt working for me in 4.0.1 patch ;f if someone knows the fix that would be cool)



---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------

 Actually noticed a few miss outs in the previous one, so adding a new one with just a few short fixes :>

----------


## Eruionmel

WoW Model Viewer FTW. :3

----------


## Drazen

That lookds badass Eruionmel  :Big Grin:  - making one now

----------


## Xel

> That lookds badass Eruionmel


I'll have to agree with this. Nice job

----------


## youcon

> WoW Model Viewer FTW. :3


Really good work!

----------


## AstraRave

> WoW Model Viewer FTW. :3


You should def. do a tutorial on this that looks amazing!  :Big Grin:

----------


## youcon

UPDATE: Id would like a new signature but instead of the Undead Female I want a Goblin Female :Smile:

----------


## AstraRave

That's pretty rude, that guy spent a long time on that signature. Be happy with what he made you dude :\

----------


## TehVoyager

^ Nice Name. /irony -.-

Dunno why ppl are so fanatical about that guy anyways.

ON TOPIC: a guide to how to be leet at Photoshop like Eruionmel would be great! i need to get a sig for my Troll Bear  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remus

^ Nice name. /irony -.- 

See i can do it too.

However, as per my sig. They are busted atm.

----------

